# Récupérer boîte à lettres supprimée



## sandrineaunequestion (18 Octobre 2007)

J'ai supprimé par erreur toute une boîte à lettre sous Mail (avec plein de messages à l'intérieur évidemment ! ...)

Y a t'il un moyen pour la récupérer ?


----------



## answald (18 Octobre 2007)

sandrineaunequestion a dit:


> J'ai supprimé par erreur toute une boîte à lettre sous Mail (avec plein de messages à l'intérieur évidemment ! ...)
> 
> Y a t'il un moyen pour la récupérer ?



Bonjour,
ça dépends ce que tu veux dire par "supprimer".
Si tu veux dire que tu ne la voies plus dans la colonne de Mail, ce n'est pas grave. Tes mails se trouvent toujours dans "Maison"/"Bibliothèque"/"Mail".
Par contre, si tu les as supprimés de là...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2007)

et , j'esp&#232;re qu'on parle bien de BAL dans Mail
 pas de comptes dans Mail

Edit 
et quel Mail?
Panther ou tiger?
( comportements differents)


----------



## sandrineaunequestion (19 Octobre 2007)

answald a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ça dépends ce que tu veux dire par "supprimer".
> Si tu veux dire que tu ne la voies plus dans la colonne de Mail, ce n'est pas grave. Tes mails se trouvent toujours dans "Maison"/"Bibliothèque"/"Mail".
> Par contre, si tu les as supprimés de là...




Malheureusement ils ne figurent plus non plus dans Bibliothèque.

En fait, ce qui s'est passé c'est que j'ai voulu changer le nom de ma BAL et en fait il en a fait une copie en grisé. Comme le dossier était identique, j'en ai supprimé un? Mais, quand j'ai réouvert Mail la BAL avait disparu.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2007)

Fait pomme-i sur les diff&#233;rents dossir indiqu&#233;s par answald et regarde leur poids&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2007)

Peux tu aussi r&#233;pondre aux questions d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233;es?

je le redis autrement
quelle BAL effac&#233;e et comment?
via la colonne dans Mail 
ou via les preferences
ceci afin de savoir &#224; coup s&#251;r que l'on parle de BAL et non de compte

Quel Mail?
car d&#233;j&#224; dit , les classements sont  g&#233;r&#233;s de facons differentes


----------



## sandrineaunequestion (19 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Peux tu aussi répondre aux questions déjà posées?
> 
> je le redis autrement
> quelle BAL effacée et comment?
> ...




Je suis sous Mac (logiciel Mail).

Et j'ai supprimé la boîte à lettres via la colonne à gauche.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2007)

ok on avance un peu , un tout petit peu 
je redemande
 quel Mail?
panther ou tiger

et quelle BAL?



Et moi, j'ajoute : "Quel forum ?", parce que la haut, en rouge, Benjamin &#224; &#233;crit :


----------

